# Swan Hunt 11/9



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally drew a tag in 8 years the wait was over. I was so excited to hunt swans this year so I made 2 Y board decoys and painted 10 old goose floaters white, just finished painting them last night and thought I would go out and scout for them tonight. Called a good buddy Steven Hunt up and made plans to go to our swan hunting spot. Loaded the decoys up in the boat and headed out. 
Got all set up 18 swan decoys 6 geese and 3 dozen ducks and waited for the birds to some. Steven shot a gadwall and it was slow after that nothing was flying than at about 4 30 we spotted 4 swans coming right for us. I started getting nervous, Steven calling and they lock up and came in. Four big pure white mature swans 15 yards out, right above our decoys and I say "them are to pretty to shot." Boy was Steven upset I didnt shot one. I just wanted to scout and shot one later when I had my dog to retrieve it. 
So after a little thinking about it I was kinda of regretting not shooting one out of that flock. I was stupid. But here comes two more right down the cattail line, right for us. Steven started calling again and they locked up, They were smaller than the first flock but they were coming close. They cupped there wings and first one ****ed his head back, its a young bird still gray, second one ****ed his neck bad and O IT HAS A COLLAR, SHOT IT BEN. So I jump up and shoot missing it at 20 yards in the decoys and than changing lead a bit I shot again and watched it fall just outside of the decoys spread. After a few hollars and hoots we go and get it. Cant believe it collared. Finally 8 years I shoot my first swan and with a plus. 
Enjoy the pictures and goodluck. Sorry a few are cell phone picture.

The Spread
















Steven the swan caller.







Back at home


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

that is awesome!! congrats!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice job Ben, way to go! Good thing you passed on the first flock


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just reported it and was banded in Alaska 7/20/09, whistling swan.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

Way Cool !


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

ben that was the funnest hunt I been on in alot time... that was awesome and glad you didnt listened to me when I told you too shot the frist flock of swans... nice job man... still alot od time in the season hoping too kill more over the decoys.. sure wish I had a tag...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool Ben. Congrats on a true trophy!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice and i love that photo of your spread !!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the neck collar swan there.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice Snow Goose!!1


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

Way to go.....that neck band will really make that thing look good on your wall! Congrats!!


----------

